# Samba - Spezielle Dateinamen verbieten?

## DooMi

aloha!  :Smile: 

da die suche nichts prickelndes ergab, hier mal der thread.

ich versuche schon länger - besser gesagt immer mal wieder - meinem samba (3.0.22) beizubringen das er spezielle dateinamen nicht erstellen lassen soll. zum beispiel ist da diese lästige "thumbs.db" von windows xp.

habe schon vor 1-2 monaten mal mit der documentation versucht ein bissl rumzufrickeln, aber nichts passendes gefunden.

hat jemand dafür eine lösung parat?

gruß, doomsn

----------

## XMath

Namd,

wie wäre sowas in der Richtung hier:

Samba VFS MIME types  :Question: 

----------

## DooMi

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Namd,
> 
> wie wäre sowas in der Richtung hier:
> 
> Samba VFS MIME types 

 

danke für den tip. sieht interessant aus.

müsste nur die return val negieren. leider spreche ich kein c und habe keine ahnung wo ich da nen ! setzen müsste  :Smile: 

----------

## XMath

Moin,

ne weitere Idee wäre das flag "veto files".

Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es mir deshalb nicht möglich war .eml-Dateien aufs Share zu kopieren. Vielleicht kann man damit auch das Anlegen von expliziten Dateien unterbinden.

Die Doku liest sich zwar irgendwie anders, aber nen Versuch ist es sicher wert.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *DooMi wrote:*   

> ich versuche schon länger - besser gesagt immer mal wieder - meinem samba (3.0.22) beizubringen das er spezielle dateinamen nicht erstellen lassen soll. zum beispiel ist da diese lästige "thumbs.db" von windows xp.

 

Meiner Meinung nach der komplett falsche Ansatz!

Warum sorgst du nicht einfach dafür, dass XP die thumbs.db erst gar nicht erstellt?

Doppelklick auf Arbeitsplatz

Extras / Ordneroptionen anwählen.

Den Reiter Ansicht auswählen

Einen Haken bei Miniaturansichten nicht zwischenspeichern setzen.

OK klicken und fertig.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

